# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Cuatro pantanos sueltan agua para riego y seguridad

## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba | Jueves, 25 de agosto de 2011
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...ad_659767.html

MEDIO AMBIENTE LA ACTUACION NO AFECTARA A PARTICULARES
Vadomojón y Bembézar desembalsan para atender al campo. Iznájar y Villaviciosa alivian para cumplir con el nivel de resguardo

JUAN ANTONIO CAÑERO 25/08/2011

Cuatro pantanos cordobeses están desembalsando agua actualmente, dos para cumplir las exigencias de seguridad, y otros dos para satisfacer la cantidad que la comisión de desembalse del Guadalquivir estipuló para el regadío, según explicó el delegado de Medio Ambiente de la Junta en Córdoba, José Ignacio Expósito. Para este último fin están evacuando parte de sus aguas el embalse de Vadomojón en Baena, que suelta 7 metros cúbicos por segundo, y el de Bembézar en Hornachuelos (8,62 metros cúbicos por segundo).

Por su parte, los pantanos de Puentenuevo en Villaviciosa (10,66 metros cúbicos por segundo) y el de Iznájar (32'60 metros cúbicos por segundo) están aliviando sus reservas para cumplir el llamado resguardo de seguridad. Este resguardo es un tanto por ciento de la capacidad del pantano que hay que dejar libre al inicio de cada año hidrográfico (1 de octubre) para que la instalación esté lista para recibir las aguas del inicio de la temporada de lluvias. El desembalse de los pantanos cordobeses no supone una llamada de alarma porque se prevean grandes aguaceros, sino que es una práctica habitual siempre que su nivel esté por encima de este máximo.

Si llegado el 1 de octubre todavía no se ha alcanzado la cantidad que estipula el resguardo de seguridad, los desembalses podrían prorrogarse, pero según Expósito, en ningún caso afectarían a familiares o agricultores. Contando los pantanos cordobeses, en la cuenca del Guadalquivir existen 13 embalses que desembalsan actualmente por motivos similares y en cantidades que dependen de sus características técnicas.

----------


## Luján

> Diario Córdoba | Jueves, 25 de agosto de 2011
> http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...ad_659767.html
> 
> MEDIO AMBIENTE LA ACTUACION NO AFECTARA A PARTICULARES
> Vadomojón y Bembézar desembalsan para atender al campo. Iznájar y Villaviciosa alivian para cumplir con el nivel de resguardo
> 
> JUAN ANTONIO CAÑERO 25/08/2011
> 
> Cuatro pantanos cordobeses están desembalsando agua actualmente, dos para cumplir las exigencias de seguridad, y otros dos para satisfacer la cantidad que la comisión de desembalse del Guadalquivir estipuló para el regadío, según explicó el delegado de Medio Ambiente de la Junta en Córdoba, José Ignacio Expósito. Para este último fin están evacuando parte de sus aguas el embalse de Vadomojón en Baena, que suelta 7 metros cúbicos por segundo, y el de Bembézar en Hornachuelos (8,62 metros cúbicos por segundo).
> ...




¿Y las fotos de los desembalses?  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

No vienen fotos de esos desembalses que, por otro lado y al menos en Iznajar, son realizados a traves de las turbinas

----------

